# 2020 NCAA Basketball Discussion



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Arkansas is off to a great (14-2) start under Musselman - much better than most of us expected in year 1 with a new coach.

Kentucky comes to Fayetteville today. I heard students started lining up at 4:30am this morning to be first in the doors for the 3:00pm tip. It's great to see people excited about Razorback basketball again.


----------



## DJLCN (Jul 11, 2017)

*WPS!​*


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I just tuned in to the Arkansas v. Kentucky game - halftime now, Conor McGregor strutting around waving his arms....

Haven't watched a lot of college basketball yet this season - did see LSU hit a miracle game winner at the buzzer.

LSU is 12-4 so far, 4-0 in the SEC. I am kind of spoiled - we had this guy play when I went there - Shaquille O'Neal....

Shaq was a man amongst boys - he could only rebound and dunk - could not make a free throw to save his life!

But if he got the ball near, or in, the paint - he was utterly unstoppable. That was when "Hack a Shaq" was born....

Shaq wore a size 22 shoe - his foot was almost two feet long!! His shoes are in restaurants all over Baton Rouge.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTQD3C8Muco


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

So, I'm gonna cheer for the Razorbacks to beat Kentucky. Kentucky is ranked #10 and up 40-31 right now.

What do you say when rooting for the Razorbacks hoopsters? Soo-ey Pig? Go Hawgs?


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Well, Kentucky's Coach Calipari (sp?) go ejected on double technical fouls for woofing at the refs, and Kentucky players went on a tear right after that to open up a big lead. Weird ending to the game because of all the fuss.

I think Arkansas lost its two top offensive players by fouling out, and they had a hard time scoring after that....


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I'm sure not many of you have been following Iowa basketball but if you want to see a hard nosed big man you need to check out Luka Garza. Rarely does a game go by that he doesn't end up bleeding from somewhere. He may be the most underrated big man in the country. In two games against a ranked Michigan team he averaged almost 39 points and 10 rebounds a game. He doesn't look like a baller but the man can play.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Took my 5yo daughter to watch the Hogs beat up on Tennessee tonight. Mason Jones led the team with 37 in the 86-69 victory.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Ware said:


> Took my 5yo daughter to watch the Hogs beat up on Tennessee tonight. Mason Jones led the team with 37 in the 86-69 victory.


It was a good night to watch some roundball. We drove 3 hours round trip to watch the local college play a doubleheader. Women won. Men lost to the #2 Division 2 team in the country by 18. Had a blast. For a small D2 school they have a ridiculous arena.


----------

